# Mon PowerBook ne s'allume plus



## kewell1983 (24 Juin 2005)

Salut à tous. J'ai besoin de savoir quelque chose. Mon PowerBook 12'' (HD 80 Go, 1,33GHZ, 512 Mo de Ram, Mac OS X 10.3.9 ...) ne veux plus s'allumer. 
Avant hier, je l'avait eteint normalement puis, depuis hier, il refuse de s'allumer. 
Seulement j'entends le bruit du ventilateur pendant 1sec lorsque j'appuie sur le boutton Power puis, plus rien. 
Si quelqu'un sait d'ou vient ce problème ? Peut être est ce la chaleur actuelle qui a fait fondre la carte mère ou le processeur ? Ou sinon c'est le ventilateur ou le disque dur qui ont rendu l'ame. 
A vrai dire, je sait pas et si quelqu'un sait, je lui en serai reconnaissant de me le dire.


----------



## da capo (24 Juin 2005)

Ta batterie est bien chargée ? Quelle couleur a la bague ? orange ? verte ?
Ton ibook a-t-il été éteint ou mis en veille ?


----------



## kewell1983 (24 Juin 2005)

Oui, le powerbook est bel et bien chargé, c'est vert à la bague de l'adaptateur secteur. Même derrière, quant on appuie sur le bouton de verification de la charge de la batterie c'est bon, tout les petits voyantsq sont verts. Et j'ai dejà essayé de l'enlever et de juste brancher l'ordi au secteur et toujours rien.


----------



## da capo (24 Juin 2005)

Entends-tu le boing au démarrage ?

Tu peux essayer plusieurs choses :
1- enlever tous les périphériques
2- remettre en configuration d'origine la mémoire (ne laisser que les barrettes d'origine)
3- zapper la PRAM : pomme alt p r (au démarrage maintenir jusqu'au boing)
4- zapper 5 fois de suite la PRAM ( faire sonner 5 fois)
6- faire un reset PMU (mais là, je ne sais pas où se trouve le petit bouton sur cette machine)


----------



## kewell1983 (24 Juin 2005)

le probleme c'est que j'ai dejà essayé de zapper la pram mais il y a même pas le boing du demarrage qui  a le temps de s'afficher. Pareil pour le reset PMU (qui est dans le powerbook maj >> option >> alt et power). Je pense que c'est un probleme interne.


----------



## da capo (24 Juin 2005)

et le mode target... quoique je n'y crois pas trop... sinon SAV


----------



## kewell1983 (24 Juin 2005)

Oui je pense bien qu'il doit y aller au SAV. Mais par contre je voudrais savoir si ce probleme est connu et aussi si a votre avis c'est la carte mère, le processeur, le ventillo ou le disque dur qui est en panne ?


----------



## da capo (24 Juin 2005)

tout.
Non, je ne sais pas, mais si rien ne bouge : CM et/ou alim je pense.


----------



## kewell1983 (24 Juin 2005)

Mais comment ça se fait ? c'est à cause de la chaleur ? recamment il tournait à presque 68°C, c'est grave ?


----------



## da capo (24 Juin 2005)

Je ne suis pas technicien, mais 68° ne me semblent pas excessifs.

Je voudrais bien te donner quelqu'espoir mais la situation me dépasse un peu.


----------



## kewell1983 (24 Juin 2005)

Ok merci quant même.


----------



## STYYX (24 Juin 2005)

kewell1983 a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous. J'ai besoin de savoir quelque chose. Mon PowerBook 12'' (HD 80 Go, 1,33GHZ, 512 Mo de Ram, Mac OS X 10.3.9 ...) ne veux plus s'allumer.
> Avant hier, je l'avait eteint normalement puis, depuis hier, il refuse de s'allumer.
> Seulement j'entends le bruit du ventilateur pendant 1sec lorsque j'appuie sur le boutton Power puis, plus rien.
> Si quelqu'un sait d'ou vient ce problème ? Peut être est ce la chaleur actuelle qui a fait fondre la carte mère ou le processeur ? Ou sinon c'est le ventilateur ou le disque dur qui ont rendu l'ame.
> A vrai dire, je sait pas et si quelqu'un sait, je lui en serai reconnaissant de me le dire.



Essaie de maintenir la touche "pomme" enfoncée au démarrage. Je ne peux expliquer pourquoi mais depuis quelques temps c'est la seule façon pour moi de démarrer.


----------



## kewell1983 (24 Juin 2005)

et il y a le même truc ?


----------



## STYYX (24 Juin 2005)

kewell1983 a dit:
			
		

> et il y a le même truc ?



Apparemment oui.
J'ai aussi essayé de zapper la Pram, ça fait rien. Puis les autorisations...
As-tu essayé la "Pomme" enfoncée ?


----------



## SulliX (24 Juin 2005)

Si il ne démarre pas non plus sur batterie, l'alim secteur doit être bonne. C'est plus certainement une panne des circuits de gestion de l'alimentation (DC Board) . La chaleur excessive n'est peut être pas forcémment la cause, mais elle a peut être accéléré le vieillessement de composants un peu "limite" à la base.
A moins qu'il s'agisse juste d'un mauvais contact sur le bouton M/A ou sur un connecteur.

Un retour en SAV semble difficile à éviter. J'espère pour toi qu'il est encore sous garantie.

Extrait de la doc de maintenance :

8 - PowerBook G4 (12-inch) Troubleshooting Symptom Charts
Startup
The computer will not power on
1. Make sure that power adapter connector is fully inserted.
2. Remove any connected peripherals.
3. Try known-good power outlet.
4. Try known-good power adapter and power cord.
5. Remove battery.
6. Press Caps Lock key to see if light on key comes on. If it does, hold power button
down for six seconds to shut down the computer and restart.
7. Reset the power manager by pressing the key combination Control-Option-Shift-power.
Warning: Make sure you do not hold down the "fn" key when resetting the
power manager.
8. Remove any additional RAM
9. Remove AirPort Card.
10. Try known-good DC board.
11. Verify power button is connected properly to logic board, if power button is not
functioning correctly or damaged, replace the top case.
12. Replace logic board.

La doc complète est disponible à cette adresse :

http://www.whoopis.com/computer_repair/PowerBookG4_12_12_DVI.pdf

J'vais p'tet prendre un AppleCare moi :mouais:


----------



## kewell1983 (24 Juin 2005)

SulliX a dit:
			
		

> Si il ne démarre pas non plus sur batterie, l'alim secteur doit être bonne. C'est plus certainement une panne des circuits de gestion de l'alimentation (DC Board) . La chaleur excessive n'est peut être pas forcémment la cause, mais elle a peut être accéléré le vieillessement de composants un peu "limite" à la base.
> A moins qu'il s'agisse juste d'un mauvais contact sur le bouton M/A ou sur un connecteur.
> 
> Un retour en SAV semble difficile à éviter. J'espère pour toi qu'il est encore sous garantie.
> ...



merci pour toute ces infos.

pour ce qui est de pomme enfoncé au demarrage j'ai pas encore essayé, enfin je vais voir s'il est de retour dans le même etat. En attendant, il part en SAV.


----------

